# New barrel trimmer head price added



## Daniel (May 7, 2008)

Rizheng now has a new cutter head. it is still 3/4 inch but has 6 flutes instead of 4. I want to get an idea of how many people would be interested in ordering any. there are some people asking to get barrel trimmers anyway so possibly a combination of the two would warrant another group buy in the next 30 days.

here is a photo as requested

$4.42 tentative price ea. postage needs to be added and I do not know what the new priority rates are going to be.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 7, 2008)

I need another barrel trimmer head and a pilot. I think that would be a good idea.


----------



## doddman70 (May 7, 2008)

I would be interested do you know how much they are yet or does that depend on how many we order? also do the fit the same piolt shaft??


----------



## Rojo22 (May 7, 2008)

Got any pictures of that thing...starting to look like the marketing team that is designing mens shavers...more blades the better I guess...


----------



## IPD_Mrs (May 7, 2008)

I would give it a try.

Mike


----------



## LEAP (May 7, 2008)

I'd be up for a couple.


----------



## kent4Him (May 7, 2008)

I would have no interest.  I've figured out, with help from others here, how to sharpen a 4 flute mill, but that won't work on a 6 flute mill.  While 6 should give you a better cut than 4, once it needs sharpening, what do you do?  Use a diamond file, I don't think so.


----------



## wudwrkr (May 7, 2008)

Daniel,
I'm interested if it uses the same pilot shafts.


----------



## Robert Taylor (May 7, 2008)

I would probably try it, Bob


----------



## sbell111 (May 7, 2008)

I'd be interested in a more comprehensive group buy from them, but not just for a trimmer head.


----------



## altaciii (May 7, 2008)

count me in!  How much are we talking about, any idea?


----------



## markgum (May 7, 2008)

yeah; I'll give one a try.
thanks.


----------



## igran7 (May 8, 2008)

I'm interested as well.


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 8, 2008)

I am interested as well.


----------



## JohnStout (May 8, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Daniel (May 8, 2008)

Here is my understanding of the new head. first more flutes means less chance of tear outs . each flute is taking a lighter cut. I am assuming that they fit the shafts that we hav already been ordering. as far as price, I will have to figure that out and get back. that will not happen until early next week. I will get a pictureand add it to the first post of this thread.


----------



## mitchm (May 8, 2008)

I'll be interested in 2 and a 1/2" with sleeves.


----------



## Jarheaded (May 8, 2008)

You can count on me for a minimum of 10. Pending price, I may double that. Thanks for doing this again.

Also, as far as sharpening goes, if you can sharpen a four blade cutter head, you can do the same with a six blade cutter head. I have one here already and there is a big difference in the cut and little difference in the sharpening.


----------



## RONB (May 8, 2008)

Count me in on a few.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (May 8, 2008)

I'm in for two, too! (Now is that 4??) [)]  Thanks for putting this all together.


----------



## Chasper (May 8, 2008)

I would buy a few


----------



## scubaman (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> Here is my understanding of the new head. first more flutes means less chance of tear outs . each flute is taking a lighter cut. I am assuming that they fit the shafts that we hav already been ordering. as far as price, I will have to figure that out and get back. that will not happen until early next week. I will get a pictureand add it to the first post of this thread.


More blades contacting ==&gt; more pressure needed for a cut ==&gt; less control.  What I'm saying these arguments above are marketing...  Same as this one I have heard:  50% more blade ==&gt; 33% less work for each bade ==&gt; 50% longer life for cutter...

Looking foward to hearing from users.  Has anyone bought the cutters from pedigreewoodcrafts.com?  Has 5 blades...


----------



## Daniel (May 10, 2008)

Chris. you actually sharpen it the same way you do a 4 flute only the grinding stone has to be countoured to get past the new angle of the flute next to it. this means a dedicated stone to do the job. at these prices I am getting a lot of people saying they will just throw dull heads away.




> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> I would have no interest.  I've figured out, with help from others here, how to sharpen a 4 flute mill, but that won't work on a 6 flute mill.  While 6 should give you a better cut than 4, once it needs sharpening, what do you do?  Use a diamond file, I don't think so.


----------



## Daniel (May 10, 2008)

Steve, If there is anough demand I will do anouther buy for pen mills in general as I have before. some people will prefer to stay with the four flute and there are pilots and what not that some will still want to buy.
I do not list other items from Rizheng but will order anything that you want. I am pretty sure jeff would not appreciate me listing eery item rizheng sells here. I do require that you look the items up and e-mail me the order code as well as the item description. I will send you the price on those items as I already have them calculated.

PLEASE NOT: I will not guarantee the quality of any of Rizhengs other items. I have read several bad comments about the plating on there pen kits. I ahve also personally ordered there bushing for the slim line kit and was not impressed. the last group buy a member ordered bushing for the comfort pen and I see nothing wrond with them. Bottom  line you order other items at your own risk. I am reluctant to order pen blanks due to most of them are out of stock most of the time and it simply gets to complicated for me to pass the e-mails back and forth. I will tell you that ordering a large pupply of pen refills, spare transmissions and such is a good idea if you are placing an order for other items at the same time.



> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> I'd be interested in a more comprehensive group buy from them, but not just for a trimmer head.


----------



## dachemist (May 13, 2008)

I would be interested in some of both.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 13, 2008)

I'll take one. Could you throw in a 7mm pilot shaft too? Thanks!


----------



## SuperDave (May 13, 2008)

I am interested as well.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 13, 2008)

Daniel when ready I'll take half dozen.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (May 13, 2008)

I'll take half a dozen, too.  On second thought, make it 6.  No, wait, a half dozen....%#@&*, I can't decide.  Aw, let's go for it!!  A FULL half dozen for me!!![)]


----------



## Don99 (May 14, 2008)

I am interested in getting a trimmer. How do these group purchases work?


----------



## Rojo22 (May 14, 2008)

I would like to try the new version as well, count me in for 4 of them.


----------



## telefocus (May 14, 2008)

3 4 me 6 should b better than 4


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 14, 2008)

Rizheng's website address please?[?][?]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 14, 2008)

On one hand, the price is attractive. On the other hand, compared to the retail price from the major suppliers, it sends up a red flag. Any idea what kind/quality of steel is in that?


----------



## Daniel (May 15, 2008)

Frank, after three group buys and thousands of the 4 flute heads being bought, I have had two negative comments about quality. Neither of them had to do with the quality of the steel. one was that the set screw was stripped, the other was that the cutting edge had a dink in it as in a bad grinding job. The difference in price is the result of buying direct from china. In my opinion the steel in these mills is better than what I got from P.S.I and at least equal to CSUSA.


----------



## Daniel (May 15, 2008)

Just some FYI for everyone. I know I have been real hit and miss in the group lately.
Reason one is that I had surgery last friday. reason two is that I am in a particularly busy time at work, and finally the time I have access to a computer has been severely limited. I am doing my best to take care of all of them. Until then I am really behind on other things I have taken on and want to get caught up on them before starting another group buy. there is at least a decent interest in these heads so a group buy will be put on the list, but I will not be starting it just yet. My first order of business right now is to get a new lap top computer just so I can get more done.


----------



## sbell111 (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> Just some FYI for everyone. I know I have been real hit and miss in the group lately.
> Reason one is that I had surgery last friday. reason two is that I am in a particularly busy time at work, and finally the time I have access to a computer has been severely limited. I am doing my best to take care of all of them. Until then I am really behind on other things I have taken on and want to get caught up on them before starting another group buy. there is at least a decent interest in these heads so a group buy will be put on the list, but I will not be starting it just yet. My first order of business right now is to get a new lap top computer just so I can get more done.


I have to put in another order to Rizheng, anyway.  Do you want me to take over the group buy?


----------



## jjensen (May 15, 2008)

I would be interestedn getting one if the pilots as those I have.

Thanks,
Jim Jensen


----------



## Daniel (May 16, 2008)

steve, I sent you an e-mail. my only concern is that you don't know what your asking. other than that nobody needs my ok to do a group buy.


----------



## sbell111 (May 16, 2008)

Well, I've certainly been known to jump in before checking if there's water in the pool, but I'll still take on this group buy, since it's OK with you.

For anyone who is interested in the group buy, I'll need a few hours to figure out what I'm doing.  By late this afternoon, I'll have a spreadsheet loaded to my 'Groupbuy' flipdrive.com account (password is 'turner'), but most people won't bother with it since the group buy will be only for heads and shafts.

Either way, I'll be ready to go by this afternoon.


----------



## sbell111 (May 16, 2008)

I just posted the new thread for the group buy.  It can be found here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=37273

You will note that the price for the 6-edged trimmer head is something like 17 cents higher than Daniel had quoted.  This is to account for a 3.9% PayPal fee that Rizheng charges.


----------

